# 3avape Latest Giveaways-Griffin 25 mini/Eagle tank



## 3avape (22/6/16)

Hey Guys

Hope you all are doing good

Since there are many people has contacted us and show great interest on the Griffin 25 mini RTA and some geekvape stuff,3avape decide to run a full line giveaways of geekvape new stuff for ecigssa.co.za.

If you are a geekvape fan,Dont miss this full line giveaways of geekvape by 3avape

18+ ONLY

How to Entry:
1.Choose one of your favorite device from our site,and comment here with the link.
2.Tag 1 local vape stores
3.Tag 2 vape friends from ecigssa.co.za


Prize:
1st winner:Geek vape Griffin 25 mini RTA
2nd winner:Geek vape Eagle Sub ohm tank
3rd winner:Geek vape Tsunami 24 glass version
Lucky winner: Power Tube TC mod by Heatvape

Contest ended 11th-July-2016.
1.The participants list will be randomed four times to pick up 1st-3rd winners and Luck winner.
2.One participant,one entery.

Example:
https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
@3avape
@Louis
@robert

Good Luck Everyone!!!

3avape.com
For more geek vape stuff,click here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (22/6/16)

Geek vape Griffin 25 mini RTA





Geek vape Eagle Sub ohm tank





Geek Vape Tsunami 24 RDA-Glass Window Version




Power Tube TC mod by Heatvape


----------



## Stosta (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @vaporize.co.za 
3. @Silver @Rob Fisher


----------



## Marzuq (22/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
@Sir Vape 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
@eviltoy 
@Nooby


----------



## wiesbang (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @Vapers Corner 
3. @Lingogrey @Rob Fisher


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @Sir Vape 
3. @Greyz @Ugi


----------



## Greyz (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @Sir Vape 
3. @Stosta @TheVapeApe


----------



## kbgvirus (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @KieranD 
3. @DoC @lulu.antiflag


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/griffin-rta-25-top-airflow-version.html
@Sir Vape 
@Rooigevaar 
@E.T.


----------



## TheVapeApe (22/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/tugboat-24-styled-rda.html 
@Sir Vape 
@Sickboy77 
@Waseem411 
Thanks @3avape what a awesome Giveaway!


----------



## shabs (22/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@Sir Vape
@PrinceVlad
@moolies86


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (22/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/triade-dna-200w-mod-by-lost-vape.html
@KieranD 
@KyleMMXV @Daniel Heilbrunn 
Awesome competition @3avape


----------



## MorneW (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @Vapers Corner
3. @Nimatek @Emil Munro


----------



## Waseem411 (22/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds 
@Bizkuit 
@Casper 

Goodluck to all that entered.


----------



## Ugi (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @Sirvape
3. @Greyz  @Dwayne


----------



## PsyCLown (22/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/smok-h-priv-220w-tc-kit.html
2. @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds 
3. @Firefly96 @Clouds4Days


----------



## Zahz (23/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

2. @Vapers Corner 

3. @Alexander Scott 

4. @daniel craig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (23/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@3avape

@sideshowruki @MurderDoll


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/coilart-24mm-mage-rta.html

@KieranD 
@Pixstar 
@Viashen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/triade-dna-200w-mod-by-lost-vape.html

@KieranD 

@KarlDP @Valesidecc


----------



## Viashen (23/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/triade-dna-200w-mod-by-lost-vape.html

@KieranD 
@Seanc 
@Clouds4Days


----------



## Pixstar (23/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/smok-h-priv-220w-tc-kit.html
@KieranD 
@Mike @skola

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (24/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@Vapers Corner 

@Zahz @ddk1979


----------



## Jakey (24/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-tornado-nano-rta-tank-4ml.html

@The eCigStore
@BuzzGlo 
@Gibo


----------



## skola (24/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-tornado-nano-rta-tank-4ml.html
@The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
@Cave Johnson @G-Step


----------



## DrSirus-88 (24/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@VapeKing

@Clouder @Casper


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-200w-mod.html
@Clouds4Days
@Naeem_M
@shaunnadan


----------



## Firefly96 (25/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tsunami-24-rda-glass-version.html

2. @Sir Vape 

3. @PsyCLown @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (25/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/coilart-24mm-mage-rta.html

2. @VapersCorner

3. @Ugi @AlexanderScott


----------



## Cobrali (25/6/16)

1.https://www.3avape.com/tsunami-24-rda-by-geek-vape.html
2. @Kieran
3. @Lim @BLFM


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
@Morne (Noon Clouds)
@brotiform
@Nightwalker


----------



## Seanc (27/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@KieranD (Vape Cartel)
@Takbok
@Viashen


----------



## Greyz (27/6/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
2. @Sir Vape 
3. @Stosta @TheVapeApe

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Migs (28/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

Vendor @Vapers Corner 

Fwendz @Clouds4Days @RiaanRed


----------



## OhmBoy (30/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@Sir Vape 

@Melanie Harrison @Dominica


----------



## Takbok (30/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-limitless-rdta-atomizer-4ml.html
@JakesSA (VapeClub)
@Seanc 
@Viashen


----------



## Dominica (30/6/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-24-rdta.html
@Foggas Vape Lounge
@rabbitneko @wiesbang


----------



## Vape0206 (4/7/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@VapeCartelCT 
@Crockett 
@Migs 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supriyono (10/7/16)

https://www.3avape.com/triade-dna-200w-mod-by-lost-vape.html
Jakarta Vapor Shop
@Ryan_rsa 
@maxjany


----------



## Ediskrad (10/7/16)

https://www.3avape.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-200w-mod.html
@Foggas Vape Lounge 
@4RML @KrayFish404


----------



## OhmzRaw (10/7/16)

1. https://www.3avape.com/triade-dna-200w-mod-by-lost-vape.html
2. @Vapers Corner
3. @daniel craig @Ugi


----------



## boxerulez (10/7/16)

https://www.3avape.com/smok-h-priv-220w-tc-kit.html

@The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
@Coco @Silver

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (10/7/16)

https://www.3avape.com/triade-dna-200w-mod-by-lost-vape.html
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@capetocuba 

Awesome competition @3avape



Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (12/7/16)

When will the draw be taking place ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/7/16)

Zahz said:


> When will the draw be taking place ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@3avape


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/7/16)

The winner is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (12/7/16)

Holding thumbs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/7/16)

brotiform said:


> Holding thumbs


Holding thumbs for me, eish ur a nice guy thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (13/7/16)

@3avape , who won?


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

brotiform said:


> @3avape , who won?


Casper... lolz, this waiting aint fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (13/7/16)

*Puts on a deep voice* And the winner is... The amazingly smart and handsome @Stosta !!!! Congratulations guys, you win a lifetime supply of vape gear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

Hello Everyone,
sorry for keep you all waiting for the result.
Hold thumb up for yourself first.
The winners is.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

this is the participant list


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

We all waiting calmly


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

Eish this is killing me....


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

the first winner is @Dominica

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

the second winner is @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

3avape said:


> the second winner is @Sickboy77


Whooooooohooooo I won a prize


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

the third winner @Seanc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

the lucky winner is @Supriyono

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dominica (13/7/16)

Omg! This is so great  thanks so much @3avape!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

Thank you @3avape u are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

Congratulation to the winners @Dominica @Sickboy77 @Seanc @Supriyono ,Please dont forget to message me with your shipping details:
1.Full shipping name
2.Phone number(carrier will contact you when delivery the prize)
3.Address where you can receive the prize

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (13/7/16)

Congrats to all the winners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (13/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> We all waiting calmly


LOL congratulation to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (13/7/16)

Congrats to all the winners @Dominica @Seanc @Supriyono

@Sickboy77 you finally won something now!  

EDIT: I just realized on that draw where you won, I was literally right behind you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Congrats to all the winners @Dominica @Seanc @Supriyono
> 
> @Sickboy77 you finally won something now!
> 
> EDIT: I just realized on that draw where you won, I was literally right behind you


Yea I know, super stoked  eish so close u were bud..


----------



## Seanc (13/7/16)

wow thanks @3avape havn't won anything in years

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supriyono (13/7/16)

3avape said:


> Congratulation to the winners @Dominica @Sickboy77 @Seanc @Supriyono ,Please dont forget to message me with your shipping details:
> 1.Full shipping name
> 2.Phone number(carrier will contact you when delivery the prize)
> 3.Address where you can receive the prize


Ohhh i'm so lucky 
Done sent my shipping address to you by PM 




brotiform said:


> Congrats to all the winners





PsyCLown said:


> Congrats to all the winners @Dominica @Seanc @Supriyono
> 
> @Sickboy77 you finally won something now!
> 
> EDIT: I just realized on that draw where you won, I was literally right behind you


thanks guys 

and also congrats for you guys @Dominica @Seanc @Sickboy77


----------



## Dominica (26/7/16)

Yay, it arrived! If only I knew how to build now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/16)

Dominica said:


> Yay, it arrived! If only I knew how to build now


I'm sure someone on that side of the country can help you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/7/16)

Dominica said:


> Yay, it arrived! If only I knew how to build now



If it looks like this you know you done something wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dominica (26/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> If it looks like this you know you done something wrong.
> 
> View attachment 61848


Good, solid advice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dominica (26/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm sure someone on that side of the country can help you!


I will have to bother one of my coil slaves after work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zahz (26/7/16)

Hope you get it up and running soon so you can let us know how she Vapes @Dominica , and congrats on your new awesome griffin mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dominica (26/7/16)

@Zahz , just got it all set up, with a valiant first attempt at building by my partner. Sitting at 0.39 and 40 watts, vaping 70/30 DIY peach flavour. Really decent clouds, even without the top airflow. With top airflow, it's as airy as a dripper. Flavour is probably on par with the Moonshot 22mm, though the Moonshot might be a tiny bit better, still need to run more flavours through the Griffin. Compared to the Griffin 22, its a much more enjoyable vape overall, and much warmer. Griffin 22 seems so cold after this guy. Flavour is definitely better than the 22, as you would expect with such a short chimney. Overall a really enjoyable vape!

Edit: something i forgot to mention - ridiculously easy to wick. Zero leaking unlike I had with the Griffin the first few times. Just shove the cotton in and you're ready to go.

See below for how it sits on my Minikin. There is definite overhang, but with the cover on it is less noticeable. Pictured along side my 22mm Griff for size comparison.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

